# Halibut recipe?



## poacherjoe (May 8, 2022)

I got lucky and caught some nice sized Halibut and I am looking for a good recipe from our panel of experts ? Thanks in advance


----------



## sandyut (May 8, 2022)

oh yes, Halibut Veracruz.  I love it.  You can google it to find other versions, but this is a good start.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 8, 2022)

Just joining in, so I can follow , as halibut is I think my favorite fish . Or a toss up with swordfish.
Have a picture of your catch

David


----------



## poacherjoe (May 8, 2022)

Got some of the salmon but none of the halibut :(


----------



## sawhorseray (May 8, 2022)

We had some epic hali days fishing near Martin's Beach after launching out of Half Moon Bay. You can bake it, grill it, make tacos with it, it's all good. My favorite was deep fry with tartar sauce and fries. The ocean is the only thing I miss about CA. RAY


----------



## poacherjoe (May 8, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> We had some epic hali days fishing near Martin's Beach after launching out of Half Moon Bay. You can bake it, grill it, make tacos with it, it's all good. My favorite was deep fry with tartar sauce and fries. The ocean is the only thing I miss about CA. RAY


Things have changed in California . When I first went out on a party boat it was 20 bucks, Now just to fish the bay for potluck it's 200 . If you want to go out for salmon it's 220 and don't forget the jackpot and the tip for the deckhand!! I would like to hook up with a member that has a boat in the bay area and I can trade fishing trips with him. I have a 17 foot superfisherman that I fish the lakes with but I don't want to put it in the saltwater. Last week I set a new lake record for Don Pedro with a 12.5 pound landlocked king salmon. This is the time of year when I catch big trout and limits of kokanee salmon.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 8, 2022)

I had a 22' Proline with steel skip tower, used to blast out to the Farallons on a flat day. With age limiting my sea legs we sold that and got a 16' Alumaweld and just went out of Bodega Bay on the pert boat a couple times a year for the rockfish/crab combo. Berryessa would have a decent koke bite some years, the real hidden gem for kokes in CA is Whiskeytown Lake out of Redding, sometimes as good as Flaming Gorge in Wyoming. Flaming Gorge is bucket list koke fishing, used to drag behind my Lance camper every year, got to be a real long haul.


----------



## poacherjoe (May 8, 2022)

Here is the halibut 18 pounder


----------



## poacherjoe (May 8, 2022)

Yeah I have fished Blowdega on the New Sea Angler for rockfish. Been to Flaming Gorge once. Whiskeytown no. Water is not plentiful anywhere and the lakes will be at record lows this year because of the drought. New Melones and Don Pedro are on my season pass list and with fuel being so high I stay close to home on these 2 lakes but I am planning on going back to the bay in the next few weeks to try for some more butts.


----------



## WaterRat (May 8, 2022)

No recipe but what a nice haul! I haven’t  been on the water yet this year  so I’m rather jealous....


----------



## bauchjw (May 8, 2022)

I sent you a PM with a recipe from Gordon Ramsey.


----------



## xbubblehead (May 8, 2022)

I used to pan fry the steaks in a bit of butter and serve with a squirt of fresh lemon.  Never understood seasoning on something that good.  The filets are good with a light batter fried in a light flavored oil like cooking Olive Oil.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 8, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> Here is the halibut 18 pounder


looked like a great day on the water. Nice Halibut

David


----------



## PolishDeli (May 8, 2022)

Halibut is excellent for Fish & Chips


----------



## cmayna (May 8, 2022)

Poacherjoe,
I'll trade you my recently caught Halibut from the bay if you have any freshly caught Salmon. LOL

I am not a halibut person but on our last trip we got bay locked due to strong winds outside the gate and came home with 3 Halibuts.

Last year we fished up in Eureka and got a couple monster Halibuts.   I bet we still have most of that fish in our freezers as well.

For my taste buds, Halibut is way too dry.  Never found a recipe that changed my opinion.

Hopefully someone will turn you onto a recipe that you'll like.


----------

